# Business Everywhere Orange VPN sous OS X



## nemrod (14 Juin 2011)

Salut, 

Je cherche à savoir s'il existe un client Business Everywhere Orange VPN (ADSL) pour OS X ? 

Dans mon cas, il s'agit juste d'un accès VPN, pas d'un forfait ADSL, 3G+ et je ne trouve personne chez Orange qui connaisse ce service. J'ai passé deux heures cumulées avec les services Orange, sans succès.

J'ai bien trouvé un kit "BEW" après quelques recherches mais celui-ci est dédié aux connection mobiles.

Si quelqu'un connait je suis preneur 

Merci


----------



## nemrod (15 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir,

Si personne n'est dans mon cas mais dans un cas similaire, disposant d'un numéro de téléphone "adapté, je suis preneur 

Merci d'avance


----------



## drs (15 Juin 2011)

C'est quoi comme VPN? Car selon ce que c'est et les paramètres, tu peux peut être utiliser le client VPN de Mac OS X.


----------



## nemrod (16 Juin 2011)

Ecoute j'y connais rien mais j'ai essayé mais sans résultat, je vois pas de correspondance.


----------



## cherryblue (16 Juin 2011)

tu cherches à faire quoi exactement ?
Orange propose une option VPN sur les Abonnement ADSL Pro, qui est couplée à une clé 3G+ BE supportant le VPN (la version de clé 3G résidentielle pour les particuliers ne permet pas quant à elle le VPN car le port est fermé et non ouvrable)
mais ce n'est pas ce que tu cherches visiblement.
Le client Business Everywhere est fait pour une utilisation avec la clé 3G, pas pour la connexion ADSL (d'où son nom) et il est couplé à ton abonnement ADSL pro (c'est en fait une option facturée en plus sur ta facture internet)
Indique nous plutôt ton besoin précis, et je pourrais t'aiguiller vers une solution. Il a plusieurs façons pour utiliser le VPN avec un abonnement Orange.

Après, il y a le Orange Business Service VPN et le réseau Oléane d'Orange, une offre VPN pour les pros, qui passe par le réseau VPN d'orange. Plutôt réservé aux grosses structures. Mais pour les infos, il faut contacter Orange *Business* et non Orange, ce dernier connait assez mal les offres pros...


----------



## nemrod (24 Juin 2011)

cherryblue a dit:


> tu cherches à faire quoi exactement ?
> Orange propose une option VPN sur les Abonnement ADSL Pro, qui est couplée à une clé 3G+ BE supportant le VPN (la version de clé 3G résidentielle pour les particuliers ne permet pas quant à elle le VPN car le port est fermé et non ouvrable)
> mais ce n'est pas ce que tu cherches visiblement.
> Le client Business Everywhere est fait pour une utilisation avec la clé 3G, pas pour la connexion ADSL (d'où son nom) et il est couplé à ton abonnement ADSL pro (c'est en fait une option facturée en plus sur ta facture internet)
> ...



Bonsoir,

Je cherche à utiliser le VPN de ma boite sur mon Mac, c'est un VPN Orange appelé par mon SI Business Every Where.

Ce VPN n'est pas couplé à un abonnement internet, mes collègues l'utilisent sur le portable pro, il faut juste le kit d'installation et bien sur les données d'accès comme l'utilisateur et le mot de pass. J'ai essayé d'utiliser un client VPN autre mais je n'y connais rien, je n'arrive à rien.

Après une dizaine de mails à Orange j'ai été par contacté mais sans résultat. Un commercial d'OBS, tu as raison c'est eux, a contacté mon support qui refuse de m'aider car je suis sur OS X. Moi je voulais juste DL le client OS X ou tester avec un autre.

Voilà


----------



## cherryblue (24 Juin 2011)

tu n'as pas besoin du kit pour te connecter en vpn sur ton Mac.
Dans les préférences réseaux, tu créer une nouvelle connection, tu choisis VPN comme interface, et tu renseignes les paramètres fournis par ton SI, à savoir, le type de connexion VPN (L2TP ou PPTP), les paramètres d'authentification qu'on t'a donnés etc


----------



## drs (25 Juin 2011)

Ne fonctionne que s'il s'agit de L2TP ou PPTP. S'il s'agit d'un VPN IPSec, comme souvent pour les entreprises, il est marron le coco 

En gros, il te faut:
- le type de VPN (L2TP, PPTP, IPSec)
- l'adresse du serveur VPN
- tes identifiants
- la clé partagée si besoin
- les algorithmes utilisés pour l'authentification et le cryptage

Une fois que tu auras tout ça, tu pourras utiliser un client VPN.


----------



## cherryblue (25 Juin 2011)

Justement, la connexion IPSec est proposée dans le choix du type de VPN :


----------



## nemrod (25 Juin 2011)

Merci à vous, je vais demander ce qui me manque.

Edit : Bon, voilà les info dont je dispose :
- Identifiant
- Mot de passe
- Adresse IP

En plus de ça j'ai un fichier .spd


----------



## cherryblue (25 Juin 2011)

le fichier .psd est un fichier qui contient toutes les données permettant la configuration automatique du client VPN.

Malheureusement, impossible d'ouvrir ce fichier sur un mac, à ma connaissance... 

ceci dit, si tu as toutes les infos de connexion, tu peux possiblement te passer du fichier. Si la connexion au VPN se résume à l'adresse IP, ton nom d'utilisateur et mot de passe, alors il n'y a plus qu'à créer une connexion VPN avec le client Mac et ces paramètres


----------



## nemrod (25 Juin 2011)

Pas de bol parce que j'ai essayé l'IP, mon identifiant et le mot de passe associé sans succès. J'ai cru quelques instant qu'en PPTP ça fonctionnait, j'avais la diode rouge mais non.

Par contre c'est bien .spd.

Edit:
En IPSEC j'ai " Le secret IPSec est absent...."


----------



## cherryblue (25 Juin 2011)

.spd oui, pas .psd (photoshop) 

le secret, c'est le secret partagé, c'est à dire un mot de passe, qui doit probablement se trouver dans le fameux fichier. Sinon, il y a sans doute moyen de le demander à ton SI


----------



## nemrod (25 Juin 2011)

J'ai un mot de passe . Mon SI, comment dire ... "Faut utiliser votre machine pro..."


----------



## cherryblue (25 Juin 2011)

non le secret partagé, c'est un mot de passe différent de ton mot de passe personnel utilisateur. C'est un mot de passe commun à tous les utilisateurs (partagé donc), défini par ton SI, qui apporte une sécurité supplémentaire, car si on ne le connait pas, même avec le login et le mot de passe utilisateur, la connexion ne pourra pas être établie


----------



## nemrod (26 Juin 2011)

Ok, donc c'est mort


----------

